# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Que idade tens tu ?

## Julio Macieira

Para observarmos a média de idades dos nossos membros, vota e comenta o tópico.

----------


## João Magano

Quarentão ... mas pouco   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  

Realmente é uma questão que já me tinha posto a mim mesmo, qual será o perfil etario do pessoal do forum ?

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Pois, ..... parece que nós ( quarentões, mas pouco ) não estamos nada mal representados. rsssss   :SbSourire:  
Abraço, Paulo Lourenço

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Pelo visto nossa geração está mais activa do que nunca!!!!

----------


## Gonçalo Pinto Gonçalves

Não tenham dúvidas. 

G

----------


## Paulo Santos

para não variar muito...  :SbSourire:

----------


## Paulo Grilo

geração aquariofila  :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel Mendes

ahahahah so trintoes e quarentoes!!! mas pelo que vi tambem ja ha alguma camada jovem por estes lados... temos que ver que nem todos tem direito a uma mesada que de para um salgadito... ou (como no meu caso) tem pais que gostam de aquarios (sobretudo de os ver   :SbRequin2:  ) e que de vez enquado nao se importam de ir a lojita comprar um coral e um peixito... (sim porque o resto sai tudo do meu bolso, e nem mesada tenho!  :Admirado:  )

mas penso que daqui a uns anitos a geraçao dominante da aquariofilia vai ser a minha (o que e natural), apesar da maioria dos jovens portugueses (pelo menos os meus amigos/colegas) acharem a aquariofilia um hobbie desinteressante e apenas conhecem o tipico globo de agua fria... (ou entao o oceanário de lisboa, nao o do Rui...  :Coradoeolhos:  )

Boa sorte com o reumático   :SbOk3:

----------


## José Perpétua

45   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

12  :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Dourado

33   :Whistle:

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Boa noite:
Dado que na ficha de cada membro registado está a idade, será fácil o próprio programa informático determinar a média de idades num ápice.

----------


## João M Monteiro

O que acho mais relevante é cerca de 1/4 dos nosso membros terem menos de 25 anos.

----------


## Duarte Alves

15 :SbSourire2:

----------


## Jorge Corga

Bom...para não fugir tambem sou quarentão...mas muito :SbOk3:

----------


## Ana Rita Godinho

19! :SbSourire:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

mais um com 33 anos  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Nuno Branco

31 :SbSourire2:

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

14 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Eu, so tenho vinte e dezasseis  :yb665:  

eheh

 :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Quando comecei tinha...12, agora só tenho mais 30 :Whistle: 
 :SbRequin2:

----------


## Hugo_Ricardo

31 nestes lados :Pracima: 

( e devo ser o único membro do forum sem aquário salgado lol )

----------


## Rui Damião

aqui 34  :SbOk:

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá a todos, a minha idade é raiz quadrada de 900, façam contas de cabeça!!  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Manuel Faria

cinquentão mas .....muito pouco ainda. :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Mendez

16  :yb677:

----------


## Ingo Barao

28  :SbBiere5:   bem bebidos

----------


## CarlosDourado

:yb665:   37 :Coradoeolhos:  , Já agora vejo que existe outro Dourado aqui no burgo :Pracima:

----------


## Rui Monge

Eu tenho 20. É engraçado ver que a maioria são pessoas na casa dos trinta. Porque será? Provavelmente pela disponibilidade financeira não? :SbRiche:

----------


## Walter Homero

:Olá:  Idade não é só velhice, mas também experiencia.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Eu já conto 42 translações. No próximo dia 6 de Abril - a Sexta-Feira Santa mais "santa" da história  :yb624:   - completo 43.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

33... mas por pouco tempo  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Heuller Augusto

Ja me disseram uma vez que aquarismo é para crianças e velhos, ridiculo esta opniao ja que muitos, nao sabem apreciar as coisas simples da vida, normal a opniao deles, pois a evoluçao do ser esta na frente do nariz de cada um e nao na idade rotulamente criada

----------


## José Sousa

38 anos.
para quem já me viu aparento 26aninhos :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .
espirito jovem e sempre pronto para mais aventuras :KnTrinquer:   :KnTrinquer:

----------


## Heuller Augusto

26 anos e um grande apreciador de peixes ornamentais e aquarios, alem de isso ser uma terapia maravilhosa

----------


## António A Silva

Quase 39  :Vitoria:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Tenho 53 e espero andar cá pelo menos o dobro.....

Andrade

----------


## Paulo Pacheco

Bem, relmente surpreende-me o facto de estar muita gente entre os 20 e os 30 anos! :JmdALEnvers:  
Eu nessa idade não tinha perfil para ter um aquário, o tipo de vida que levei não me permitia ter, teriam morrido de fome e de falta de cuidados!! :Icon Cry:  
Agora sim, tirando o inconveniente de quando for de férias ter de resolver a questão das mudas e comidas!!!!
 :Vitoria:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

18 anos,

espero ser um pró quando chegar aos 40 anos ficando com 24 anos de experiencia em aquariofilia...

por enquanto é sempre a evoluir :Coradoeolhos:  

fiquem bem :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Jorge Neves

Desde os 12 que tenho àquas,em salgados desde os 31 e fiz 57.Um bem haja e bem vindos todos os jovens...garantia de continuidade.Um abraço a todos.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

> Desde os 12 que tenho àquas,em salgados desde os 31 e fiz 57.Um bem haja e bem vindos todos os jovens...garantia de continuidade.Um abraço a todos.


 :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva 

Tenho precisamente 41 anos completados no último dia 25 (natal) e desde os 17 anos que tenho aquários e há 6 anos migrei para o marinho.

Porém, gopstaria de ter deste meus 17 anos este maravilhoso meio de comunicação e de informação que é a www e por consequência a reeforum e tantos outros; o meu fórum, inclusive!

Feliz 2008

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

23 Anos dia 29/06 faço 24, comecei com os doces ha 2 anos e poucos agora vou começar nos salgados, tudo comecou quando conheci a minha mulher, pois ela tinha um aquario de 60L e depois baldou-se e quem continuou fui eu, hoje digo-lhe UM MUITO OBRIGADO por me ter "metido" neste fabuloso hobbie.  :SbBaiserProfilDroit:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola a todos 
Eu só tenho 44 aninhos
sou uma criança    :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Mas já um pouco crescida  :SbSourire20:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Tenho só 54 anos.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues d Sousa

Boas a todos da Bermuda  :SbOk:  ,
Tenho 26 e começei nisto dos salgados a tres anos desde que vim para a bermuda e espero continuar por muitos e boms anos.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Bem .... apenas tenho 37 anos, um verdadeiro jovem pronto para as curvas  :SbBiere5:  

abraço a todos

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Eu tenho 45 anos e ando nisto dos salgados há 9 anos e na aquariofilia em geral há 14 anos, de resto parece-me que a maioria é pessoal de meia idade. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá a todos eu tenho 28 anos e ando nisto mais ou menos à dois anos...e espero continuar por muito mais tempo.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

tenho 31 e comecei com o vício dos aquas há cerca de três anos  :SbSourire2:

----------


## PauloR.R.M

Tenho 42 anos hobista de aquarios de agua doce a uns 6 anos e gostaria de entra nesse mundo maravilhoso dos marinhos.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá 
Pois é, os cinquentões da minha idade estão com vergonha de responder mas há mais certamente.
Sou recem chegado aos salgados, mas espero ainda gozar uns anitos na vossa companhia.
cumprimentos
afonso

----------


## marcoferro

33 anos e começei com a febre de agua salgada em 1995 com um aquario que mais parecia um "calabouço de tortura de pequenas criaturas"  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

36

Abraço

----------


## joaocostal

29 e comecei este ano

----------


## Basílio Medalha

46...

mais de 20 anos de água doce.

Plantados com Discus, CRS's CBS's, e...o normal desde o gupy...

Vou começar ESTE ANO no sal.

Ando há 3 meses a ler sobre o assunto.

Mais um mesito...e começo a chatear aqui o pessoal ...lol


Abraço

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

16 comecei este ano com o meu aquario red sea 130.

----------


## luis morais

Curiosamente também tenho 16 anos e comecei no final de 2009 com um Red Sea Max 130l.

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> Para observarmos a média de idades dos nossos membros, vota e comenta o tópico.


 :Olá: Já tenho idade para ter juízo (53). :yb624: 
Cumps

PS: Mas não quero.

----------


## Rita Bezerra

O aspecto não engana :Coradoeolhos: 

A cabeça é de 20  :yb624:  e essa é que conta :JmdRienVoir:

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, 24 anos e comecei este ano também o meu mini reef

----------


## Joao Antunes

> Boas, 24 anos e comecei este ano também o meu mini reef


boas tardes a todos, eu tenho 24 anos e um´pequeno aquário de 80lt, e tenho tido alguns problemas com algas verdes, ás quais não consigo pôr fim. Quais os vossos conselhos? 
abraço

----------


## MAURO PIRES

13

agora tenho um mini reef de 60l e se correr bem para o proximo ano passo para um de 400l

----------

